# Camelbak Crux hose on Antidote bladder?



## MikenIke (May 4, 2013)

Anyone know if the quick-links on the Crux and Antidote bladders are the same size? 
If so I can keep my old pack and just get a new hose kit.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't you just replace the hose using the same connector? I use a Camelback insulated hose on my Platypus bladder. It is very easy to install on the connector. Just run very hot water over the hose to soften it up then run a little bit inside to act as a lubricant and slide it on.


----------



## MikenIke (May 4, 2013)

Yes you can, but It would be cool to use the crux hose though, as it has a larger inner diameter. More water in my belly with one sip!


----------



## MikenIke (May 4, 2013)

I'm just not sure if the crux QR connector fits into the QR on my older bladder.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

According to REI it should fit.

_
Rusty Lift · 6 months ago 
Will the crux insulated tube fit on the rogue model? Is there any other insulating sleeve available to go over the original tube? What does crux mean?
1
answer
Answer the question
REIservice · 2 months ago 
If your Rogue came with the Antidote reservoir with a quick connect fitting where the tube meets the reservoir, then this insulated tube is compatible. Crux tubing has a larger diameter than previous hydration tubes, so it offers 20% more hydration per sip. You can buy the regular style tube with insulation. Here's the link:

https://www.rei.com/product/812021/c...-tube-director
_

Source:https://www.rei.com/product/108373/c...insulated-tube​


----------



## MikenIke (May 4, 2013)

Got the new Crux hose on my old Rogue Camelbak, works great!


----------

